# Solved: How to remove Microsoft Live Search



## DCM1519

I should have know better but I installed Microsoft Live Search earlier this AM. 

Did not like it so tried removing it. 

Cannot get rid of it and it starts up every time I run Internet Explorer.

It is typical Microsoft garbage. They cannot let us decide whether we like a product or not and just jam it down our throats.

I did a google search and there is an uninstall program for it. Ran it twice and this annoying piece of garbage still continues to run.

Anyone found a successful way to get rid of this dog?

Thanks


----------



## DCM1519

Found the solution.

This program installed itself as my home page without even asking. This is really unacceptable behavior by Microsoft. 

If a product was good, I would set is as my home page myself.

Even though they did this, they continue to ask if you want to install it as your home page.


----------



## slb421

I'm having the same issue with Live Search. How did you remove it? Your assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## agorham

Well thanks for the info but how do you remove it completely from your computer?


----------



## denpa

I'm computer illiterate, age 71. How do I delete microsoft live search? Appreciate any help; it's so frustrating.


----------



## jboardman

Please let me know how you removed this pest! It's insidious!


----------



## Harold1066

What did you do to remove Live Search from computer?


----------



## cabnetmaker

dmullen said:


> Found the solution.
> 
> This program installed itself as my home page without even asking. This is really unacceptable behavior by Microsoft.
> 
> If a product was good, I would set is as my home page myself.
> 
> Even though they did this, they continue to ask if you want to install it as your home page.


----------



## cabnetmaker

I am totally confused; I ended up with " Live Search " as my home page also. Saw " found the solution " notation on the above quote but don't know where to find the process to remove it.
Thanking you in advance for any help.
cabnetmaker


----------



## weipert

Don't know if you have a preferred search engine or not but G--gle offers a registry edit program that will allow you to insert them as the default instead of live search. Type "use g--gle as search default" and you'll be directed to the cure.


----------



## TheOutcaste

If you don't want Live Search as you home page change it - Tools | Internet Options - on the general tab
To change the search provider, click on search, in the search sidebar click on customize (you may have to widen the sidebar to see it)and choose something other than Live Search.

HTH


----------



## weipert

Wasn't a home page question. It was dealing with the default search engine and while the procedure you describe is correct, I challenge you to make it work. I tried a half dozen times, was directed to the "Find more providers" at the bottom of the window and then... Well, actually nothing happened. I'm guessing the 'Live' whatever (messenger, search, yada, yada...) were intended to be for Vista, the OS that assumes you're an idiot and makes it very difficult to be in control of your own machine.


----------



## awa13

This thread is pathetic! Correct me if I am *BLIND*, but where in this entire thread is the friggen answer to the initial question?? (How does one remove Windows Live Search from their computer?)


----------



## caraewilton

In fear of not answering the original question I shall try explain how to make google the default search engine.

Open up internet explorer 7.

On the top right hand corner, there is a search bar with a drop down arrow. Click on this arrow and then select *Find more providers*

This will open a little window where you can select google. A notification will come up informing you that google has been added.

Now click on the drop down arrow again and select *Change search defaults*
This will open a little window. Select google and then click *Set default*

If you still have the live search homepage, look below the search bar and you should see a drop down arrow next to tools. Click on this arrow and select *Internet Options* which will open a new window.

The first tab is called _General_ The first section of this tab is where you set the home page. You can type in a preferred page like http//www.google.com, select to use the current page showing or have a blank page.

While you are here it is probably a good idea to clear you cookies and history to get rid of any left over traces of live search.

Click on browsing history *delete*. A new window will open. You can choose what you want to delete or you can just click on delete all.

Once you are done, click on close and then ok.

And that should be that.

FWIW, perhaps consider using Mozilla Firefox to surf the web.


----------



## awa13

Why did you waste your time typing all of that nonsense?

Why were you afraid to tackle the original question?


----------



## rudedude

LMAO, very interesting topic but none of them came close to troubleshooting. However probably resolved half a dozen other issues.

*Remove seach bar: Working removal for xp and vista*
click *Start*
choose *Run *_(type into search for vista)_
type *regedit*​browse the hive: *hkey local machine*
> *software*
> *policies*
> *microsoft*​****now you want to export a registery from where you are at****

add key _*internet explorer*_
w/in _*internet explorer*_ key add key _*infodelivery*_
w/in _*infodelivery*_ key add key _*restrictions*_
w/in _*restictions*_ then add a _*dword nosearchbox*_​finally _modify_ the *dword from 0 > 1*

close out and _restart_


----------



## John Burns

Has anyone tried removing it thru Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs? Or, maybe using Windows Install Clean Up Utility? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------

